# Using "nutrition deficient" substrates for plants?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys.
I am setting up a 10 gallon planted tank. When I usually set up planted aquariums, I use substrates that are full of nutrients and designed for planted aquariums such as Eco-Complete or Flora-Max. However, straying from my normal substrates, I was considering using a "nutrition deficient" substrate such as gravel or sand and supplementing it with Osmocote Plus root tabs. Over time, I do not know if this would become more expensive than buying a "proper" planted aquarium substrate. So, here are my questions: 1. will this method of using root tabs in "nutrition deficient" substrate support plants?
2. will the constant use of Osmocote root tabs eventually add up to become more expensive than traditional planted aquarium substrate?
THANKS!


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

aquariumrookie said:


> Hey guys.
> I am setting up a 10 gallon planted tank. When I usually set up planted aquariums, I use substrates that are full of nutrients and designed for planted aquariums such as Eco-Complete or Flora-Max. However, straying from my normal substrates, I was considering using a "nutrition deficient" substrate such as gravel or sand and supplementing it with Osmocote Plus root tabs. Over time, I do not know if this would become more expensive than buying a "proper" planted aquarium substrate. So, here are my questions: 1. will this method of using root tabs in "nutrition deficient" substrate support plants?
> 2. will the constant use of Osmocote root tabs eventually add up to become more expensive than traditional planted aquarium substrate?
> THANKS!


1-yes it will...before i upgraded i had pool filter sand in my tank with root tabs and i had about 12 species of plants in there ranging from crypts to high light needing stems..all grew well..only problem i had was with carpeting plants.

2- well you can get a big jug of osmocote that wil last you years seeing as each application of the root tabs are 4 months


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have found that whether using plain pea gravel or enriched substrate such as Flourite or Eco-complete, the plants always showed added response to the addition of root tabs. I even place root tabs under certain stem plants (Alternanthera for example). I used to be under the misconception that all stem plants receive the nutrients form the water column. 

One thing is for sure, the plain "nutrient deficient" gravel is going to have absolutely zero nutrients for the plants at day 1. Some harder plants need a seasoned tank to really grow well. This is especially true for your heavy root feeders.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Flourite and Ecocomplete ARE NOT full of nutrients, despite the marketing hype. At best they have some micronutrients. High nutrient substrates include soil and some of the ADA products. I'm sure there are others, but it is difficult to get reliable information from the manufacturers.

Using inert substrates like sand or gravel with Osmocote will work. But I would suggest that you try soil, or at least use a non-nutritive substrate with high cation exchange capacity (CEC). Such substrates have the ability to absorb nutrients from the water or from fertilizers like Osmocote, and hold them until plant roots grow into the substrate and can use the nutrients. This keeps nutrients out of the water column so that they are unavailable to algae.

Flourite and Ecocomplete do have high CEC. But there are lots of inexpensive alternatives that work just as well: Turface, Safe-T-Sorb, and plain cat litter are the most common.


----------

